# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة موجزة للشيخ (حافظ) إدريس درماكو – رحمه الله -

## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة موجزة للشيخ (حافظ)[1] إدريس درماكو
– رحمه الله -نسبه ومولده:
هو إدريس بن هود درماكو، من قرية شيباشنيسا العليا من محافظة كامنيسا التابعة لدولة كوسوفا[2]، ولد في 7/ 8/ 1353 الموافق 15/ 11/ 1934م.
نشأته:
ينحدر الشيخ إدريس من عائلة قروية متدينة، معروفة بالتمسك بشعائر الإسلام، وهو ثالث الأبناء الأربعة لهود.
وقد كان من عُرْف المسلمين في تلك المناطق إرسال أطفالهم إلى المساجد لتعلم مبادئ الإسلام، فكذلك نشأ الشيخ إدريس – رحمه الله -، فقد ذهب مع أقرانه وهو في السادسة من عمره ليتلقى الدروس الأولية عند إمام قريته (شيباشنيسا)؛ الشيخ: رمضان درماكو.
وفي فترة قصيرة نبغ الشيخ (حافظ) إدريس وتميز عن أصحابه، فظهرت فيه ملامح النجابة، واستطاع بعون الله أن يختم القرآن الكريم أمام شيخه قراءة، ويحصل بعض الدروس الأساسية.
وقد كان سر تميزه عن أقرانه ما حباه الله به من نعمة الذاكرة القوية، وحسن الإنصات، وسرعة البديهة، مع حبِّ الاطلاع والبحث عن المعارف المتنوعة، فكل هذه المواهب التي وهبها الله له جعلت من حوله من أفراد أسرته يهتمون به اهتماماً كبيراً لينطلق في طريق طلب العلم الشرعي، ويتضلع من العلوم الإسلامية.
وفي الرابعة عشر من عمره أنهى الشيخ إدريس – رحمه الله - حفظ القرآن الكريم على يد الشيخ رمضان في قرية دبرشان من منطقة جيلان.
بعد حفظه لكتاب الله وإتقانه؛ تأهل الشيخ (حافظ) إدريس للإمامة، وكان صاحب صوت رائع وندي، حيث بدأ يؤم المصلين وهو في الرابعة عشر من عمره، خاصة في صلاة التراويح في مختلف أنحاء كوسوفا.
ومن خلال إمامة الشيخ للمصلين وتواصله مع الناس لمس الحاجة إلى القيام بتذكير المسلمين ووعظهم، فأخذ على عاتقه القيام بهذه المهمة العظيمة، وهو في السابعة عشر من عمره.
كان الشيخ – رحمه الله - قد التحق بالتجنيد[3] بعد ذلك، وبعد انتهائه من خدمة التجنيد التي استمرت (سنتين)، عُين الشيخ (حافظ) إدريس – رحمه الله- إمامًا رسميًا في قرية[4] كوبرنيسا من محافظة "كامنيسا"، في مسقط رأس أمه، فأدى وظيفة الإمامة والخطابة في تلك القرية إحدى عشرة سنة، ومن هنا تبدأ فصول جديدة في قصة طلب العلم.
طلب العلم وحياته الدعوية:
بعد تعيينه إماما في قرية كوبرنيسا، رأى في نفسه حاجة للاستزادة من العلم؛ فرغبته الشديدة وحرصه على طلب العلم جعله يسعى في سبيل ذلك رغم انشغاله بالإمامة، فأرسل طلبًا لشيخ زمانه (حافظ) نجاتي –رحمه الله- ليلتحق بحلقته، وقد كان (حافظ) نجاتي –رحمه الله- قد سمع به سابقاً وعن رغبته في طلب العلم وعن ذكاءه ويقظته، فأرسل له أن يتمهل قليلًا؛ لأن أحد طلابه ممن هو قريب من منطقة (حافظ) إدريس سيتخرج من حلقته بعد أربعة أشهر، وهو الشيخ حسين حسني –رحمه الله- من قرية ترنوس[5] من محافظة بويانوس من دولة صربيا، ونصحه بأن يلازمه؛ علمًا بأن الشيخ حسين كان أكبر من (حافظ) إدريس بست سنوات فقط.
أوصى (حافظ) نجاتي –رحمه الله- ألا يرحل الشيخ إدريس إليه؛ لأن المسافة بينهما كانت بعيدة، ولأنه لم يستطع أن يمنح له سكنًا ولا مكافأة فالفقر كان يحيط بهم ذلك الوقت، وكان من عادة العلماء عندنا أن يمنحوا مكافأة وسكناً (إذا دعت الحاجة) لطلابهم.
بعدما أنهى الشيخ حسين حسني مراحل التعلم لدى الشيخ (حافظ) نجاتي –رحمه الله- مَنح الشيخ حسين حسني الفرصة للمهتمين من طلاب العلم أن يلتحقوا بحلقته، ليستفيدوا من علمه.
فأما الشيخ (حافظ) إدريس –حفظه الله- نظرًا لعدم إتاحة الفرصة له لطلب العلم في البلدان العربية[6]، فلم يتردد في الالتحاق بدروس الشيخ حسين، فالتحق به ولازمه مدة طويلة، فتعلم منه العربية، وأصبح قادرًا على فهم النصوص والاستدلال بها، ثم تعلم العقيدة والفقه خاصة، ثم العلوم الشرعية الأخرى.
وعندما قرر أن يرحل إلى الشيخ حسين –رحمه الله- أراد أن يترك الإمامة ليلازم الشيخ، ولكن الشيخ حسين علم أن المسلمين في تلك القرية بحاجة إلى من يقوم بواجبات الإمامة، فطلب من (حافظ) إدريس ألا ينقطع عن الإمامة، ويتفق مع جماعة المسجد بأن يسمحوا له بالذهاب إلى الشيخ مرتين في الأسبوع فقط، مع أن حلقة الشيخ حسين كانت خمس مرات في الأسبوع، وقد علم الشيخ حسين أن (حافظ) إدريس خلال هذين اليومين قادر على استيعاب الدروس التي يأخذها الطلاب في خمسة أيام.
وكان (حافظ) إدريس – رحمه الله - خلال ملازمة الشيخ حسين يسكن في المسجد، ويبقى فترات طويلة بعيدًا عن أهله دون أن يراهم، وفي خلال تلك الفترة، ما كان يسمع عن شيخ أو عالم إلا زاره واستفاد من علمه، فكان يقطع المسافات البعيدة في سبيل ذلك حتى مشياً على الأقدام لعدم وجود الراحلة.
وبعد أحد عشر عاماً من إمامة المصلين في تلك القرية، كان يخطط أن يذهب إلى بلاد الشام ليطلب العلم هناك[7]، لكن خطته لم تكتمل لوجود الحاجة الماسة إلى الدعاة في تلك النواحي من كوسوفا.
وفي عام 1972م، انتقل إلى قرية بريليب من محافظة "دشان"[8] ليؤدي وظيفة الإمامة والخطابة، فبقي هناك إلى سنة 1978م.
ومن بريلب انتقل إلى مسجد "ملا يوسف" في مدينة جاكوفا، فبقي هناك إلى عام 1980م.
ومن جاكوفا انتقل إلى منطقة مختلفة تماماً، وهي منطقة "لاب"[9]، حيث أدى وظيفة الإمامة والخطابة وتعليم الصبيان إلى عام 1985م، في المسجد الكبير بمدينة بودوييفا التابعة لمنطقة لاب.
وفي نهاية المطاف عاد مرة أخرى إلى مقربة من عائلته، في قرية روغانا إماماً وخطيباً فيها حيث مكث هناك حتى عام 1992م.
♦    ♦    ♦وفي السبعينات كانت المشيخة الإسلامية لا توظف إماماً راتباً إلا من توفرت فيه بعض الشروط التي حددها المشيخة الإسلامية، وكان من ضمن شروطهم: أن يكون موظفوها حاصلين على شهادة الدراسة الثانوية على الأقل.
ورغم أن (حافظ) إدريس لم يجلس على مقاعد المدرسة الابتدائية ليتعلم القراءة و الكتابة، إلا أنه كان يتعلم القراءة والكتابة من بعض الأطفال الذين كانوا يذهبون إلى المدرسة في ذلك الوقت، وقد كانوا قليلين جداً، وفي فترة وجيزة جداً استطاع أن يجتاز المرحلة الابتدائية انتساباً، ثم سجل في الثانوية الشرعية "علاء الدين" بالعاصمة بريشتينا التي كانت قد بدأت كمدرسة ثانوية قبل بضع سنوات، ولم يواجه أي صعوبة على الإطلاق لاستكمال الامتحانات بمجموعها؛ لأن الدروس التي كان قد تلقاها في وقت سابق كانت أكثر تقدماً بكثير من المناهج التعليمية لمدرسة "علاء الدين".
ومن خلال بقاءه في مدينة جاكوفا، انتهز الفرصة ليلتحق بــ "المعهد العالي للمجتمع والثقافة" وتخصص في التاريخ والجغرافيا (الذي يعادل مرحلة البكالوريوس في زمننا هذا) عام 1980م، وعمره 44 سنة، [من أسباب التحاقه بـ"المعهد العالي للمجتمع والثقافة" أن طبقة الشيوعيين كانوا متعلمين، فيرون من دونهم أقل فضلاً، ولا يستسلمون أمام معارضيهم مهما كانت حجتهم إذا كان المعارض أقل تعلّماً، فلم تكن نية الشيخ في ذلك إلاّ نفع الدعوة ونقد الفكر الشيوعي].
والتحاقه بهذا المعهد وحصوله على هذا المستوى من التعليم، فتح له مجالات مهمة في الدعوة إلى الله -عز وجل- خصوصاً أن المجتمع ذلك الوقت كان مليئاً بأفكار عدة، ومن أبرزها آنذاك: الفكر الشيوعي، فقام الشيخ بمواجهة الشيوعيين في وقت كان الحكم الشيوعي سائداً في تلك المناطق[10].
وبتوفيق من الله وبما حباه الله من حكمة وحسن مراعاة للأمور والأحوال تمكن من البقاء على الدعوة والاستقامة في الزمن الذي كانت كثيراً من شعائر الدين ممنوعة على عامة الشعب.
وجعله حبه للعلم والعلماء مقرباً من كبار الشخصيات العلمية والفكرية داخل البلد وخارجه، وعُرض عليه من قبل شخصيات ذات مستويات عالية، أن يكون من كبار المسؤولين في الجهاز الحكومي في ألبانيا في الثمانينات، ولكنه رفض ذلك لأسباب دينية، وخشية أن يكون جزءاً من الحكومة في الدولة الشيوعية.
ونظراً لعلم الشيخ وبُعد نظره وآرائه الصائبة وحكمه القيمة كان محبوبًا من قبل بعض كبار الشخصيات، وكانوا يستشيرونه في كثير من أمورهم واستمروا في علاقات جيدة معه، وكان يستقبلهم على الرغم من بعض الأحوال الصعبة التي كانت آنذاك.
♦    ♦    ♦وعندما كانت الاعتداءات والثارات منتشرة على نطاق واسع بين مواطني كوسوفا، وفي عام 1990م بعد سقوط التحالف الاشتراكي في كوسوفا، اتخذ بعض المصلحين مبادرات صلح بين المسلمين وكانت تلك المبادرات ناجحة جداً، ونظراً لشهرة الشيخ إدريس وشخصيته وسمعته في المجتمع جعلت القائمين على هذه المبادرة ينقلوا هذه المهمة إلى (حافظ) إدريس، فأصبح مسؤولاً عن منظمة المصالحة لمنطقة "آنامورافا"[11]، وأحد مؤسسيها؛ ومن الجدير بالذكر أن السمعة التي اكتسبها (حافظ) إدريس – رحمه الله - كانت نتيجة كثرة تنقلاته بين مناطق مختلفة في كوسوفا للدعوة وإمامة المصلين.
♦    ♦    ♦ومن أهم وأجل اللحظات التي عاشها الشيخ (حافظ) إدريس – رحمه الله - في حياته كطالب علم وداعية وشخصية علمية ومحب للعلماء، هي لقائه ومصاحبته للشيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط –رحمه الله- فكان الشيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط –رحمه الله- ما بين سنة 1970م و1980م، يزور كوسوفا كثيراً بقصد الدعوة فيها، وبعد أول لقاء بين (حافظ) إدريس – رحمه الله - و الشيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط –رحمه الله- في عام 1974م، أصبح بيت حافظ إدريس مقراً للشيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط –رحمه الله-، حيث كان يمكث عنده أثناء جلوسه في كوسوفا، و كان (حافظ) إدريس يستغل زيارات الشيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط، فيستفيد من علمه، فهذه العلاقة الأخوية بينهما جعلت (حافظ) إدريس يزور الشيخ عبد القادر في دمشق، في عام 1989م، أثناء رحلته للحج، وقبل مغادرته لدمشق أوصاه الشيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط بأن يزور سماحة مفتي المملكة العربية السعودية الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز –رحمه الله-، فالتقى بالشيخ ابن باز –رحمه الله- وأثر فيه أيما تأثير، وتأثر به وأحبه حباً شديداً، وهذه الذكرى كانت من أحب الذكريات للشيخ (حافظ) إدريس، وما زال يردد هذه الذكرى و يعبر عنها بحب وشوق، و يقول أنها من أجمل ذكريات حياته.
بعض صفاته:
يُعرف (حافظ) إدريس – رحمه الله - بذكائه النادر، ورجاحة عقله وحكمته، فكان مرجعية لكثير من المسائل الدينية والمشاورات الهامة عند كثير من الناس.
فحكَمه، وأمثلته، وخبرته الطويلة، وخاصة مهارته في شرح مسائل الدين وإبلاغ المعلومة للآخرين تجذب الناس لزيارته و الجلوس معه، ولا يجالسه أحد إلا تشوق للقاء آخر معه، حتى المشايخ الذين كان يدرس عندهم كانوا يشعرون بذلك، وإلى لحظاته الأخيرة بعد أن تجاوز ستة وثمانين سنة من العمر لم يتردد في مجالسة الناس والاستماع إليهم، فعندما يحضر أي مجلس من المجالس، فإن ذاك المجلس يتغير تغيراً جذريًّا في الحديث، فقد حباه الله بهيبة ووقار، ودائماً مع حضوره في المجالس كان يلقي أحاديث وحوارات تهم المجتمع الإسلامي، فجديته ومهاراته التي يملكها تجعل الجلوس معه غير مملٍّ حتى وإن استمر المجلس ساعات عدة.
والكل يعرف غيرته لدينه، فلا يرضى أن يتعدى أحد على حقوق الدين لمصلحة شخصية، ولا يُذكر أنه غضب على أحد لمصلحة نفسه.
وكان رجلاً زاهداً لا تهمه حياة الدنيا وزينتها بشيء، ولم يشبع من الطعام والشراب، وله من صفات وسمات الرجولة ما تميزه وتجعله أكثر مروءة وفضلاً، وهو معروف بالكرامة والأنفة، وهو سخي كريم، فبيته كان مفتوحاً دائماً لاستقبال الضيوف، ولا يشعر بالحزن إلا إذا غاب عنه الضيوف.
وهو لطيف مع أهله، ومحب للأطفال، يراعيهم ويلاعبهم ويقضي كثيراً من أوقاته معهم، وله ستة من الأولاد (ابنين وأربع بنات)، ابنه الأصغر محمد درماكو سلك طريق أبيه، وهو خريج جامعة الأزهر، وهو من المشايخ المعتبرين في كوسوفا، وله جهود عظيمة في الدعوة.
وله واحد وعشرون من الأحفاد، منهم أحد عشر متوجهون إلى التعليم الشرعي، ومنهم من حفظ كتاب الله، ومنهم من حصل على شهادات جامعية في البلاد العربية.
ومن الجدير بالذكر أنه إلى لحظات الأخيرة من عمره لم ينقطع عن طلب العلم، وله ورد يومي من القراءة، وله تعلق شديد بكتاب الله، فيختمه في كل ثلاثة أيام، ويختمه كل يوم في رمضان بل أحياناً أكثر من مرة، وما زال متمسكاً بدينه وداعياً إليه إلى انتقل في رحمة الله -عز وجل-، فكان ورعاً تقياً، عاش حياته مكرماً عزيزاً لا يخاف في الله لومة لائم، ثبت في دينه بل دعا إليه في أصعب الأزمنة من خلال الحكومة الشيوعية إلى أن توفاه الله -عز وجل- فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته ويلحقه مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقاً.
توفي -رحمه الله- يوم الجمعة الثلاثة من ذي الحجة 1441 الموافق 24-07-2020م، ودفن في مقبرة شيباشنسا القرية التي ولد فيها.
كانت هذه لمحة موجزة عن سيرة هذا العلم الذي ملأ كوسوفا علماً ودعوة،[12] وقلَّ أن يوجد مثله في بلادنا، والله أسأل أن يكثر من أمثاله، وأن يرحمه.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.
بلريم وليو، المدينة المنورة
3/ 12/ 1441 هــ، الموافق: 27/ 07/ 2020م
----------------------
[1] يلقب بـ "حافظ" عندنا كل من حفظ كتاب الله بكامله.
[2] جمهورية كوسوفا تقع في جنوب شرق أوروبا (منطقة البلقان)، تحدها جمهورية مقدونيا من الجنوب الشرقي وصربيا من الشمال الشرقي والجبل الأسود من الشمال الغربي وألبانيا من الجنوب. عاصمتها بريشتينا. يبلغ عدد سكانها مليونين وثلاثمائة ألف نسمة. تبلغ مساحتها 10،577 كم2 وقد كانت كوسوفا منطقة ذاتية الحكم ضمن صربيا حتى 17 فبراير 2008 حين أعلن البرلمان الكوسوفي بالإجماع استقلالها وإعلان برشتينا عاصمة لها، وحالياً تعترف 108 دولة باستقلال كوسوفا.
[3] كانت الدولة تجبر مواطنيها للالتحاق بالجيش ليتعلّموا فيه فنون الحرب ومهاراتها، كانت تستمر الدورة التدريبية سنتين حتى يتأهل مواطنون لمواجهة العدو إذا دعت الحاجة لذلك.
[4] كان سكان كوسوفا في ذاك الزمن أكثرهم يعيشون في القرى لسهولة العيش فيها، وكان أغلب الناس يشتغلون فلاحين.
[5] تبعد قرية ترنوفس عن مقر إقامة الشيخ إدريس 30 كم، كان يقطع هذه المسافة ماشياَ على قدميه وأحياناً بالدراجة الهوائية.
[6] كان السفر إلى البلاد العربية ممنوعاً في ذلك الوقت، حتى لأداء فريضة الحج.
[7] في تلك الفترة، الأوضاع السياسية تحسنت قليلاً، فكان يريد أن يستغل الفرصة ليذهب إلى بلاد الشام.
[8] هي محافظة تابعة لمدينة جاكوفا التي تقع غرب كوسوفا، تبعد عن منطقة الشيخ 130 كم تقريباً.
[9] تقع مدينة منطقة لاب شرق-شمال كوسوفا، وتبعد عن مدينة الشيخ إدريس 83 كم.
[10] الحالة السياسية:
[ سادت يوغسلافيا ”سابقاً” فترة من الاضرابات في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية، وبعد أن استقرت الأحوال أخذ المسلمون يستردون كيانهم فأعيدت لهم بعض مساجدهم ومدارسهم ، واعترفت الدولة بكيان المسلمين في سنة ( 1393 هـ – 1973 م )، وتكونت جمهورية إسلامية في بلاد البلقان، ويشكل المسلمون أغلب سكان هذه الجمهوريات، وأصبح للمسلمين حرية التعبد وإقامة المساجد وبناء المدارس، وشراء الكتب الإسلامية وكذلك نشرها، ولم تنقض مدة وجيزة على هذا الاستقلال حتى بدأت جمهورية صربيا تشن هجمات وحشية على الجمهوريات التي أعلنت استقلالها، ولاسيما جمهورية البوسنة والهرسك، و إقليم كوسوفا، وهى أهم مناطق تجمع المسلمين فيما كان يسمى بيوغسلافيا ، ولقد مارست صربيا عمليات استئصال ديني للمسلمين في هذه المناطق، وبعد أن اعتلى الماركسيون الشيوعيون الحكم في البلاد قاموا بحملة إبادة واسعة للشعوب الإسلامية المنكوبة التي سيطروا عليها، وأرسلوا وحدات من الجيش لاحتلال كوسوفا، فمارسوا فيها جرائم كبرى من هدم البيوت، وتدمير المنشآت الخدمية، وانتهاك حرمة المساجد والمدارس الدينية، وهتك أعراض المسلمات الحرائر، فكان يعد التمسك بالدين جريمة كبرى فضلاً عن ممارسته علنيًّا، والدعوة إليه، فما زالت الأحوال كذلك إلى أن سقطت الشيوعية عام 1989م]. [مختصر من بعض المواقع الإلكترونية].
[11] تقع منطقة آنامورافا شرق – شمال كوسوفا، ويتكون من أودية ومنحدرات كاراداك من اليمين وجبال شيغوش وغوشنيس من اليسار، وتشمل مدن فيتييا وجيلان وكامنيسا، مساحتها: 650 كم2، طولها: فوق 40 كم، وعرضها: فوق 16 كم.
[12] جمعت هذه المعلومات من ابنه أكبر إبراهيم درماكو، الذي كان يرافقه في جميع رحلاته.


رابط الموضوع: https://www.alukah.net/culture/0/141280/#ixzz6TZYnFXtF

----------

